# Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI



## berowicz (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Nach ewiger Suche im Internet konnte ich keine konkreten Unterschiede zwischen dem Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2(~519 €) und dem Lowrance Elite-5X HDI (~350 €) finden. 

Das um fast 200 € billigere Elite-5X HDI wird mit 83/200 455/800 kHz Geber für den oben genannten Preis verkauft. D.h. es hat zusätzlich die DSI Technologie.

Das Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 wird für den oben genannten Preis "nur" mir 83/200 kHz Geber verkauft. D.h. DSI ist damit nicht möglich. Man kann zwar StructureMap nachrüsten, dann wird es allerdings teuer. Brauche ich aber alles nicht...

Was ist also an dem HDS-5X Gen2 anders / besser im Vergleich zu dem Elite-5X HDI ?

Dann gibt es noch das einige Modelle die mich verwirren:

Ich nehme mal die Preise von einer Seite (Warscheinlich gibt es auch günstigere Anbieter)


Lowrance *Elite-5x HDI* Anzeige inkl. *83/200/455/800 kHz* Geber *379 €*

Lowrance *Elite-5x CHIRP* Anzeige inkl. *83/200/455/800 kHz* Geber *499 €*

LOWRANCE *HDS-5x Gen2* Fishfinder mit *83/200 kHz* Geber *519 € *

Mein Gewässer ist der Möhnesee (59519) D.h. die Wassertiefe beträgt maximal 30-35m. Das schaffen alle drei genannten Echolote locker. Aber welches wäre das richtige für mich ? Vor kurzem habe ich das teuerste (der drei genannten) HDS-5 bei einem Bekannten gesehen / genutzt. Ich war sehr zufrieden und vorallem die "Liveanzeige" hat mir gefallen. (Z.B. raubende Barsche, wie die Sicheln schön spitz hochgehen wenn die Barsche am rauben sind.) Von früher kenne ich das anders. Es sind immer neue Sicheln entstanden. Auch wenn man den Köder runterlässt sieht man ihn als Linie perfekt auf dem Display.

Da es ein HDS-5 war (ohne X), hatte es auch GPS on board. Das brauche ich aber nicht.

Mich interessiert hauptsächlich der Unterschied zwischen:

LOWRANCE HDS-5x Gen2 Fishfinder mit *83/200 kHz* Geber

und dem

Lowrance Elite-5x HDI Anzeige inkl. *83/200/455/800 kHz* Geber

Werde ich die Unterschiede zwischen beiden kennen, so kommt das Lowrance Elite-5x *CHIRP *vielleicht noch in Frage

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar :m


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Ich stehe derzeit vor fast der gleichen Entscheidung wie du.
Einziger Unterschied inkl. GPS.
Am Ende zählt aber, _mit welchem Gerät kann ich besser Fische finden und identifizieren._
Auf der Lawrance Webseite kann mein einen, nicht allzu aussagekräftigen, Gerätevergleich machen --> Link 

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Compare/?products=000-10516-001,000-11173-002,000-11650-004


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Da wir nicht die Ersten mit dem Problemchen sind, hier mal ein paar Links zu Seiten die sich ebenfalls damit beschäftigt haben:

Vergleich
http://www.chsmith.com.au/News/Lowrance-Elite-HDI-Vs-HDS-Series-Comparison-2013-10-10-12-17-54.html

Hier geht es um die 7er aber die Technik sollte sich ja nicht unterscheiden 
http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php/47573-Lowrance-ELITE-7-HDI-vs-HDS7-Gen2


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Die beste Erläuterung zu den Vorteilen eines CHIRP Echolotes habe ich hier gefunden:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...221-chirp-sounders-fish-finder-explained.html


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Danke für deine viele Arbeit.
Kannst du das im Kurzem mal zusammenfassen, damit ich als völliger Laie das verstehe?


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Naja, ein Profi bin ich durch das lesen nun auch nicht geworden.
Meine Schlussfolgerung...

Zunächst HDS gegen Elite Serie allgemein:
HDS hat deutlich mehr Schnittstellen (NMEA 2000+1083 & LAN) und bietet somit die Möglichkeit zahlreiche Daten unterschiedlichster Geräte anzuzeigen (Motor, Radar, etc.), bzw. die Funktionalität kann erweitert werden ( Side Imaging / DownScan Imaging). Weiter habe die HDS Geräte eine bessere Farbdarstellung und einen schnellere Signalverarbeitung. Da Du keine GPS Funktion brauchst, kann es Dir egal sein, aber das HDS kann ich Echtzeit Tiefkarten des Gewässers erzeugen und andere Navionics Karten laden. Die Garantie ist länger und der erweiterte Service durch Lowrance auch.
Wenn das HDS allerdings genauso wie das Elite von Anfang an _DownScan Imaging_ unterstützen soll, dann brauch man noch ein extra Modul, was die Sache relativ teuer und wenig mobil macht. 
Die HDS Geräte sind wohl eher als Basis für den professionellen / sehr ambitionierten Menschen gedacht.

Elite gegen Elite Chirp
Normalerweise sendet ein Echolot in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Signal fester Frequenz und konstanter Dauer. Aus der Laufzeit und der Intensität der Reflektierten Schallwelle wird dann das Bild "erzeugt". Die kleinste darstellbare Größe hängt dabei direkt mit der verwendeten Frequenz zusammen. Bei CHIRP Signalen wird keine feste Frequenz sondern ein Sweep über einen bestimmten Frequenzbereich emittiert z.B. von 40-60kHz. Echolote die mit Chirp Signalen Arbeiten sollten also eine feiner Darstellung haben. Wenn man den Berichten glauben schenken möchte, dann gibt es Leute die sogar Nymphen an Hegenen mit Hakengröße 14 erkennen konnten.

Da ich vornehmlich in Binnengewässern und an der Ostsee unterwegs bin und mich _DownScan Imaging_ reizt, werde ich mich wohl für ein Elite 5/7 Chirp + 83/200 entscheiden. Die Echtzeit Kartenerstellung des HDS ist zwar toll, aber das geht auch im Nachhinein mit Insight Genesis, Reefmaster oder evtl. was selbst gebasteltem.
Der Besuch beim Freundlichen und ein wenig Fachsimpelei mit jemandem der richtig Ahnung hat steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Danke, kurz und knapp und verständlich.
Mit den Angaben dürfte jeder drauf aufbauen können.


----------



## berowicz (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Danke auch für die Info.

Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch zu den "Nachteilen" der HDI Serie auf der von dir genannten Seite:

1. no bottom lock in Sonar = Keine Bodensperre ? Was ist damit gemeint ?
2. faster processor speed. Wo macht sich das bemerkbar ? Längeres hochfahern usw. oder auch bei der Nutzung irgendwelche Nachteile ?

Kurzgefasst:

Brauche ich kein GPS / Kartenplotter, keine Schnittstellen (NMEA 2000+1083 & LAN)  und habe keine Interesse das Echolot irgendwann mit Structure Scan nachzurüsten so kann ich Problemlos zum Elite HDI greifen, richtig ?


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

zu 1. bottom lock |supergri --> 4. Link: fishing-usa.com



> Bottom Lock Zoom is a feature that focuses on a smaller area just above the bottom to provide enhanced resolution. Unlike regular zoom, it continuously graphs the bottom at a constant point on the display regardless of changes in depth. This “flattens” out the bottom contour, however, it is effective at showing fish on or near the bottom, and is preferred by many saltwater anglers.



Vermutlich gut wenn man in größeren Tiefen auf Grundfische angelt.

zu 2. Da hab ich keine Ahnung

zu Kurzgefasst:... nun ja, ich würde die CHIRP Geräte nicht ausschließen, wenn sie denn wirklich ein besseres Bild liefern und besser die Fische abbilden.


----------



## berowicz (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Lowrance HDS-5X Gen2 und Elite-5X HDI*

Vielen Dank ! 

Dann werde ich wohl zum *Elite-5X HDI *für 350€ inkl. 83/200/455/800 kHz Geber greifen 

Denke die ~150€ mehr für die Chirp Version müssen nicht sein. Ich war ja mit dem HDS 5, das auch kein Chirp hat, zufrieden

Nochmals besten Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------

